# Dried potatos



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

M debating on whether to have a potato crop this yr. If i do, whats the best way to dry n store taters? Ive thought of thin slicing n sun drying then grinding into flakes. Maybe keep half crop as sliced. Dunno. Input, please?


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

PM davearm
He's an expert in this area


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I dehydrate and can potatoes.

To dehydrate, just slice them up, keep in water of course, boil for about ten minutes until they become translucent, rinse with cold water, then dry.

For canning dice up, keep in water of course, boil for ten minutes or until almost done, ladle in jars, pour fresh boiling water over them, and can according to directions.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I slice mine into sink of cold water w/lemon juice....when I have a lot, I put into boiling water, when they come back up to a boil I time them for 2 minutes and put into another sink of ice cold water w/lemon juice. They stay beautiful white when I do it this way. Then into the dryer they go......


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You can also store potatoes in a root cellar.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

kejmack said:


> You can also store potatoes in a root cellar.


Yep, some folks are fortunate to have one. Some aren't


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Yep, some folks are fortunate to have one. Some aren't


Here you go, DJ. 
http://www.motherearthnews.com/do-it-yourself/mini-root-cellar-zm0z10zhun.aspx


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

:eyebulge:

My husband just told me this morning "you are not lazy, you just have too many projects". 

:eyebulge:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

DJgang said:


> :eyebulge:
> 
> My husband just told me this morning "you are not lazy, you just have too many projects".
> 
> :eyebulge:


Does he like the couch he's sleeping on tonight?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Does he like the couch he's sleeping on tonight?


Well, ya know how conversations go....for his sake he was telling me that I'm not lazy when I mentioned that I feel lazy most of the time... But I did want to tell him that if he would help me with my projects, I'd get them all done!!!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

seanallen said:


> M debating on whether to have a potato crop this yr. If i do, whats the best way to dry n store taters? Ive thought of thin slicing n sun drying then grinding into flakes. Maybe keep half crop as sliced. Dunno. Input, please?


To save you some time and trouble, if you slice and sun dry the potatoes, they will turn dark, sometimes even if you soak them in lemon juice or vinegar first, then if you grind them into "flakes" they will likely cook up into a thick "Gravy" like corn starch or flour. If you are going to try to grind them, cook them before you dehydrate/dry them, you will be happier with the results.

You can grind raw dried potatoes into a powder and use like corn starch, as a thickener. I dont buy the starch anymore, I just use the ground potatos, works just as good and I cant tell a taste difference.

Moby, not an expert, I just like to eat!


----------

